# Hypnotherapy for IBS in the Harrisburg, PA area



## Inception Hypnotherapy

Anyone seeking help alleviating their chronic IBS symptoms in the Harrisburg, PA, area (about 90 minutes west of Philadelphia, and about the same from Baltimore), is welcome to check out Inception Hypnotherapy (www.inceptionhypnotherapy.com). We use a series of 11 sessions based on the North Carolina protocols, developed and refined over the past 30 years by Dr. Palsson of the School of Medicine at North Carolina, Chapel Hill. Dr. Palsson's protocol has 7 sessions, and we have expanded upon it.

The North Carolina protocol has been tested repeatedly over the past 3 decades in dozens of studies, many of which were published in peer-reviewed journals. There is no question that the protocols are quite effective, as studies have all found that more than 80% of the people who experience chronic IBS benefit from the program.

Please don't hesitate to contact us. We hope we have the opportunity to help you.

Baron Tayler. CH


----------

